# New Color LOOK Carbon Cage?



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Not sure these are going into production, but damn, I want one! err, two...


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Is this just a new color for the existing model http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98819 ?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah, it's just a new color.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a black one on my 595 now.


----------

